# ما الفرق بين : آرت كام اكسبريس و artcam pro



## ah1med (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


تحية طيبة اخواني أرجو الإجابة

وأتمنى إرفاق رابط للتحميل ولكم جزيل الشكر .​


----------



## ابو بحـر (3 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي الغالي البرنامجان لنفس الشركة هي شركة ديليكام الفرق بينهم ان برنامج الأكس بريس هو يستخدم للزخارف و النقوش فييه ادوات كثيرة تخدم هذا الغرض و هو ارخص من الآرت كام برو فالثاني ممكن ان يستخدم لصناعة القوالب و لكن توجد فييه ادوات و تشغيل اوسع من الاول و ثمنه عشرة اضعاف الاول و ممكن ان تقرأ معلومات عن البرنامجان من موقع الشركة الرسمي 
http://www.artcam.com/ 
اما بالنسبة الى تحميل الاول لا اعرف اي رابط و الثاني توجد مشاركة لي فيها برنامج كامل و شغال ممكن تحمله برابط واحد ابحث عنها موجودة في هذا القسم هذه هي المشاركة حمل و تمتع و ادعي لي بالخير 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159407.html


----------



## ah1med (3 يناير 2011)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي الغالي البرنامجان لنفس الشركة هي شركة ديليكام الفرق بينهم ان برنامج الأكس بريس هو يستخدم للزخارف و النقوش فييه ادوات كثيرة تخدم هذا الغرض و هو ارخص من الآرت كام برو فالثاني ممكن ان يستخدم لصناعة القوالب و لكن توجد فييه ادوات و تشغيل اوسع من الاول و ثمنه عشرة اضعاف الاول و ممكن ان تقرأ معلومات عن البرنامجان من موقع الشركة الرسمي
> http://www.artcam.com/
> اما بالنسبة الى تحميل الاول لا اعرف اي رابط و الثاني توجد مشاركة لي فيها برنامج كامل و شغال ممكن تحمله برابط واحد ابحث عنها موجودة في هذا القسم هذه هي المشاركة حمل و تمتع و ادعي لي بالخير
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159407.html





أسعدتني اطلالتك أستاذي أبو بحر ، أدعو لك بالخير دوما بارك الله فيك 


أفدتني بردك الكريم ، أفهم مما ذكرت أن " برو " أكثر احترافا من " اكسبريس " 

لكني أبحث عن اكسبريس لأن النسخة برو الموجودة لدي لا تعمل احتساب للـ toollpath ! 

علما أني أستخدم ويندوز 7 

هل العيب في النسخة أم في الويندوز المستخدم .... لا أعلم .


----------



## يحيى يحيى (4 يناير 2011)

ادام الله نعمة عليكم


----------



## ابو بحـر (4 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



يحيى يحيى قال:


> ادام الله نعمة عليكم


اخي اكثرية من جرب نسخ الآرت على الوندوز اكس بي فهي تعمل بشكل جيد طبعا ليس كل النسخ الموجودة اما النسخة يلي انا ارفقتها تعمل بشكل جيد 
تحياتي لك


----------

